# Practice/Headphone Amp Project



## Robert

I'm starting this thread for feedback, suggestions, and ideas for an upcoming practice / headphone amp project, and so we can continue the discussion here instead of taking over Jamie's build report thread.   

Here's the work-in-progress flowchart so far.


----------



## Paradox916

Is the Aux in going to have a vol or blend control?


----------



## Robert

Yes, separate level for Left/Right to also allow "panning" the aux input to either side.

Not _exactly_ panning since it won't shift the Right signal to the Left side (or vice versa), but you'll be able to control the level of each side independently.   This could also be helpful in cases where you want to hear one side of the aux stereo signal isolated from the other.


----------



## Paradox916

Ok so I was looking at your chart right then....cool!


----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> Yes, separate level for Left/Right to also allow panning the aux input to either side.


This is a cool idea. I’m staying mono with mine and using a dual gang pot for the aux in.


----------



## Paradox916

Sorry to bug you with stupid questions but why put the loop between the input and cabSim is it buffered or has a bypass?


----------



## Robert

It could be buffered, or it might be removed (or replaced with a basic reverb after the cab sim)...

Initially I was imagining a simple way to switch a loop of effects in and out with one press, but at this point it's still in the air.


For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?  On a pedalboard?

Personally I'd be more likely to sit it on a desk in front of me, as a console-type unit, with toggle switches rather than footswitches.


----------



## ADAOCE

The most important things for me are:

1. Aux input
2. Ability to pan auxiliary 
3. Ability to run auxiliary input through to the amp as well as headphone

I looked at all the extended functionality of the DSM noisemaker and tried to include everything but the DI


----------



## peccary

Robert said:


> It could be buffered, or it might be removed (or replaced with a basic reverb after the cab sim)...
> 
> Initially I was imagining a simple way to switch a loop of effects in and out with one press, but at this point it's still in the air.
> 
> 
> For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?  On a pedalboard?
> 
> Personally I'd be more likely to sit it on a desk in front of me, as a console-type unit, with toggle switches rather than footswitches.


I've been wanting a little practice unit like this for a while now and for me it'd be like you say: on a desk or on the couch next to me and toggles would be ideal.


----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> It could be buffered, or it might be removed (or replaced with a basic reverb after the cab sim)...
> 
> Initially I was imagining a simple way to switch a loop of effects in and out with one press, but at this point it's still in the air.
> 
> 
> For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?  On a pedalboard?
> 
> Personally I'd be more likely to sit it on a desk in front of me, as a console-type unit, with toggle switches rather than footswitches.


That’s pretty much how I plan to use it most of the time is to be able to just play through my pedal board with the option to plug the amp in as well.

Now that I’m thinking about it, this will likely stay on the board which is why I’m trying to stay as small as possible. 

I also am using toggles over foot switches


----------



## fig

I'll leave the designing in all of your capable hands. I can't wait to build and enjoy the result!


----------



## ADAOCE

A bigger enclosure would be great for a much more capable unit than what I’m building (FX loops, DI output, additional instrument inputs).

Actually I’m adding one additional instrument input to the mixer circuit. Not sure if I’ll ever really use it but why not?!


----------



## jeffwhitfield




----------



## Paradox916

I can only speak for myself but I would put the fxloop after the cabSim because I like my dirt  to interact directly with the cabSim/ IR then modulation/delay/Reverb to be last in the chain... but like I said that’s just my personal preference. I haven’t played in years standing up(not even sure why I own a strap anymore) so the idea of a desk top unit with toggles I really like.


----------



## benny_profane

I use mine as a desktop unit but have a foot switch to ground one of the AUX inputs to kill a metronome. The only thing I’d add to your block diagram is a mono sum to have an option for a mono loudspeaker output.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> It could be buffered, or it might be removed (or replaced with a basic reverb after the cab sim)...
> 
> Initially I was imagining a simple way to switch a loop of effects in and out with one press, but at this point it's still in the air.
> 
> 
> For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?  On a pedalboard?
> 
> Personally I'd be more likely to sit it on a desk in front of me, as a console-type unit, with toggle switches rather than footswitches.


This is a great idea assuming it's not much bigger than a 1590BB or similar size. The cab sims, I'm assuming, would be FV-1 or would they be analog, which narrows the number of cab sims that would be able to be put in.


----------



## ADAOCE

jimilee said:


> This is a great idea assuming it's not much bigger than a 1590BB or similar size. The cab sims, I'm assuming, would be FV-1 or would they be analog, which narrows the number of cab sims that would be able to be put in.


PPCB unicab for the analog cabsim. Fv1 idea is intriguing


----------



## peccary

benny_profane said:


> I use mine as a desktop unit but have a foot switch to ground one of the AUX inputs to kill a metronome. The only thing I’d add to your block diagram is a mono sum to have an option for a mono loudspeaker output.


I like this idea.


----------



## Robert

I'd be using an analog cab sim for now.   

I don't plan to do any new designs that depend on the FV-1 until the semiconductor shortage is over (if that ever happens).


----------



## almondcity

Posting here to express my interest


----------



## ADAOCE

Progress coming along. Posting this because I HIGHLY recommend waiting until this project is available rather than stringing separate boards together!!

My build report thread will have some better shots to show what I mean


----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?


Definitely desk based for me.

Also I caved in and bought a DSM & Humboldt simplifier on eBay recently and using the PPCB cab sim and headphone amp sounds so much better (to my ears) than using the simplifiers headphone out. So the Unicab cab sim 100% would get my vote for this build.


----------



## jjjimi84

https://imgur.com/a/rQfOUAV


Here is the earliest incarnation of my desk unit.

The signal chain goes fuzz to fx loop 1 to oc-2 to fx loop 2 to amp sim 1 to amp sim 2 to cab sim to fx loop 3 to reverb.

From the reverb it goes to a switch that selects whether it goes to the headphone section or to the direct out. Direct out is for recording into an interface.

The headphone section has a headphone amp and an auxiliary in.

I use it to practice and write and record and  for travels. Sounds killer and works well through the jambox


----------



## Robert

Nice!   Love those slant enclosures, especially with the wood sides.     That makes a 1590DD seem compact.    

Two questions... What are your amp/cab sims?     And who is that sticker referring to?


----------



## jjjimi84

The mammal is amp one and the dls3 is amp two and the cab sim is the unicab.

These boards are from @cooder after i raved like an idiot about the mammal with the unicab.

The sticker is a present from my brother to me, i keep it because it is spelled wrong and a bold faced lie.


----------



## Diynot

@jjjimi84 that is mad scientist level awesome! 

So I have been thinking ab my personal headphone amp quest and really, I just want the option of a decent preamp into an amp that is capable of clean headroom. To that end and maybe to my folly, I ordered up an Acetylene board to pair with……? Maybe the little gem mkII, but have been toying with the idea of using a class d power amp in the form of a rehoused EHX 5mm. Is 2.5watts @ 8ohms unreasonable for headphone use? Does anybody have the schematic for said pedal?


----------



## finebyfine

Oooh man I would love to be able to throw my Katana in my basement and replace it with this. 1x12 combo is a little bigger than I'd prefer a headphone amp to be


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

Robert said:


> It could be buffered, or it might be removed (or replaced with a basic reverb after the cab sim)...
> 
> Initially I was imagining a simple way to switch a loop of effects in and out with one press, but at this point it's still in the air.
> 
> 
> For those who are already working on something similar to this, how do you plan to use it?  On a pedalboard?
> 
> Personally I'd be more likely to sit it on a desk in front of me, as a console-type unit, with toggle switches rather than footswitches.


I've had the ggg mxr board laying around for a while half built.  I planned to use it on my couch/desk top console style with toggles like you're suggesting with a few other circuits but I may put that in a smaller travel style enclosure if you're planning to release something with more features and tabletop appropriate.  I'd also be into something like that for sure.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata

Now I'm gonna need to make a thread about recommended headphones...


----------



## DAJE

My headphone setup is a UniCab into one of these, a $20 knockoff of a knockoff. Works, though, and sounds good.

I have no need for the XLR sockets or the mic level pot. The mono/stereo switch is useful, though - it's for the input, so it lets a stereo input through, or splits a mono input into two outs, one for each ear.  

It's not that loud - but that's a good thing, for a headphone amp. I usually have the level at about 70-80%. 

Only thing I dislike about it is that it takes 12V center positive power, so I have to be careful setting up and I can't just run it off my pedal power brick. 

I'd prefer toggles to footswitches, but maybe have options for either, so the builder can choose. Or at least make it so that it can be modded without much extra effort.


----------



## jjjimi84

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Now I'm gonna need to make a thread about recommended headphones...


Well, that will be a giant rabbit hole.


----------



## zgrav

DAJE said:


> My headphone setup is a UniCab into one of these, a $20 knockoff of a knockoff. Works, though, and sounds good.
> 
> I have no need for the XLR sockets or the mic level pot. The mono/stereo switch is useful, though - it's for the input, so it lets a stereo input through, or splits a mono input into two outs, one for each ear.
> 
> It's not that loud - but that's a good thing, for a headphone amp. I usually have the level at about 70-80%.
> 
> Only thing I dislike about it is that it takes 12V center positive power, so I have to be careful setting up and I can't just run it off my pedal power brick.
> 
> I'd prefer toggles to footswitches, but maybe have options for either, so the builder can choose. Or at least make it so that it can be modded without much extra effort.


you could use an adapter cable to change center positive to center negative.  do you know if it will run on 9v? or do you have a 12 feed you could use for it from your pedal power supply?


----------



## DAJE

zgrav said:


> you could use an adapter cable to change center positive to center negative.  do you know if it will run on 9v? or do you have a 12 feed you could use for it from your pedal power supply?


I have both those things, but using them wouldn't be less hassle than just using the power supply that came with the headphone amp. I guess I prefer to keep center +/- far apart. I was more saying that it'd be nice if the headphone amp just used the same power as my pedals.

EDIT: I just tested it with a reverse polarity adapter, and the LED works with 9V so I'm guessing the rest of it will too. So, thanks for inspiring that.


----------



## taxfree

Olá, Seria possível demonstrar como estavam as conexões do seu circuito? Eu construí um Tonemender seguido de um Unicab e gostaria de incluir uma entrada auxiliar (para tocar as faixas de Backing Tracks) e uma ou mais entradas sem passar pelo unicab. Eu também queria ter uma saída de fone de ouvido que pudesse ouvir os três sinais de entrada. Fiz um diagrama aproximado (ver imagem). Não tenho muito conhecimento de eletrônica e as implicações dessas conexões.


----------



## G.G.

I was just thinking about a headphone practice amp, how did you read my mind? 🙃 

I have a Pocket Pod I've been using for years that sounds pretty good as a headphone amp, but I've noticed lately that my pedals sound a lot different through the Pod than through my Blues Jr I play for live performances (I don't use the Pocket Pod to play live, tried it and would not recommend that). Line6 made some software to edit the Pocket Pod presets but it hasn't been updated in a while and last time I tried it wouldn't run on my PC, so I don't have a way to make a preset that sounds more like my amp. It also seems like the pedals can push the pod into overdrive in a way that sounds completely different than my amp. I would really like to find something that can play nice with pedals and sound a little more like my amp. Looking forward to what you guys come up with!


----------



## taxfree

As the unicab pcb already exists, wouldn't it be interesting to develop a pcb with just the mixer for auxiliary input and headphone output? the two pcbs could be mounted in a single enclosure


----------



## Stickman393

To add my own input...

I built a headphone amp a while back that I absolutely love, and I'm in the process of building a second one for my father.  It's a community-designed circuit that AMB sells the circuit boards for called the M3.  It's not a terribly expensive build, but it's certainly a bit more than an average pedal.

I've got a little collection of cans...nothing too crazy or ridiculous.  It's easy to get up one's own ass when exploring the audiophile world.  I tend to use mine with a pair of BLON planar magnetics or my Sennheiser HD 6xx.  

Something that I really appreciate about the one I built is it's sense of "space" in the stereo image and quick tracking of low end transients.  I've attached the schematic, which is open-source.


Something I've noticed over the years is that the majority of the commercial guitar headphone amps I've used have felt pretty claustrophobic and sterile, more of an afterthought and a race-to-the-bottom make it cheap cheap cheap toy than something I'd actually want to spend time with.  And using one for bass...typically ends up being a smeary, unfocused mess.

So...that is to say...it would be really cool to build something with enough "oomph" behind it to drive a pair of circumaural cans competently, enough capacitance on tap to cleanly reproduce the low end transients of a bass guitar, and something that sounds more akin to the "amp in a room" soundstage than the typical "hey bud get your ears ready for this mono exploration of sandpaper and ice-pickery".

Again, it's easy to get up one's own ass when it comes to the world of audiophile headphones and amps and cork-flatulence-sniffing, BUT...there are little pieces to be snagged from that world that could be utilized to create something quite capable and FUN to use.

Granted, not everyone's gonna have $200-300 headphones to enjoy it with, but my vote goes toward "overbuild that shit".


----------



## fig

Stickman393 said:


> It's easy to get up one's own ass when exploring the audiophile world.


nu-uhhh.


----------



## jjjimi84

@Stickman393 preach on brother


----------



## ADAOCE

Stickman393 said:


> To add my own input...
> 
> I built a headphone amp a while back that I absolutely love, and I'm in the process of building a second one for my father.  It's a community-designed circuit that AMB sells the circuit boards for called the M3.  It's not a terribly expensive build, but it's certainly a bit more than an average pedal.
> 
> I've got a little collection of cans...nothing too crazy or ridiculous.  It's easy to get up one's own ass when exploring the audiophile world.  I tend to use mine with a pair of BLON planar magnetics or my Sennheiser HD 6xx.
> 
> Something that I really appreciate about the one I built is it's sense of "space" in the stereo image and quick tracking of low end transients.  I've attached the schematic, which is open-source.
> 
> 
> Something I've noticed over the years is that the majority of the commercial guitar headphone amps I've used have felt pretty claustrophobic and sterile, more of an afterthought and a race-to-the-bottom make it cheap cheap cheap toy than something I'd actually want to spend time with.  And using one for bass...typically ends up being a smeary, unfocused mess.
> 
> So...that is to say...it would be really cool to build something with enough "oomph" behind it to drive a pair of circumaural cans competently, enough capacitance on tap to cleanly reproduce the low end transients of a bass guitar, and something that sounds more akin to the "amp in a room" soundstage than the typical "hey bud get your ears ready for this mono exploration of sandpaper and ice-pickery".
> 
> Again, it's easy to get up one's own ass when it comes to the world of audiophile headphones and amps and cork-flatulence-sniffing, BUT...there are little pieces to be snagged from that world that could be utilized to create something quite capable and FUN to use.
> 
> Granted, not everyone's gonna have $200-300 headphones to enjoy it with, but my vote goes toward "overbuild that shit".
> 
> View attachment 18467


All great points. My recent headphone amp build is limited to mono setup (fine for guitar-actually sounds quite good). For the aux input you really need two headphone amp circuits to keep it stereo and I agree that something that could drive the cans a bit more and get better quality reproduction of whatever tracks you’re trying to play along to would be good.

I want to build one of these for a buddy who plays bass at some point but I want to make sure it will work right


----------



## spi

that desk console looks awesome @jjjimi84 but I see a large surface area to paint your cool graphics!


----------



## jjjimi84

spi said:


> that desk console looks awesome @jjjimi84 but I see a large surface area to paint your cool graphics!


Man you have no idea how deep i am into this thing. Tomorrow I start reassembling it and start the lettering.


----------



## lcipher3

Stickman393 said:


> To add my own input...
> 
> I built a headphone amp a while back that I absolutely love, and I'm in the process of building a second one for my father.  It's a community-designed circuit that AMB sells the circuit boards for called the M3.  It's not a terribly expensive build, but it's certainly a bit more than an average pedal.
> 
> I've got a little collection of cans...nothing too crazy or ridiculous.  It's easy to get up one's own ass when exploring the audiophile world.  I tend to use mine with a pair of BLON planar magnetics or my Sennheiser HD 6xx.
> 
> Something that I really appreciate about the one I built is it's sense of "space" in the stereo image and quick tracking of low end transients.  I've attached the schematic, which is open-source.
> 
> 
> Something I've noticed over the years is that the majority of the commercial guitar headphone amps I've used have felt pretty claustrophobic and sterile, more of an afterthought and a race-to-the-bottom make it cheap cheap cheap toy than something I'd actually want to spend time with.  And using one for bass...typically ends up being a smeary, unfocused mess.
> 
> So...that is to say...it would be really cool to build something with enough "oomph" behind it to drive a pair of circumaural cans competently, enough capacitance on tap to cleanly reproduce the low end transients of a bass guitar, and something that sounds more akin to the "amp in a room" soundstage than the typical "hey bud get your ears ready for this mono exploration of sandpaper and ice-pickery".
> 
> Again, it's easy to get up one's own ass when it comes to the world of audiophile headphones and amps and cork-flatulence-sniffing, BUT...there are little pieces to be snagged from that world that could be utilized to create something quite capable and FUN to use.
> 
> Granted, not everyone's gonna have $200-300 headphones to enjoy it with, but my vote goes toward "overbuild that shit".
> 
> View attachment 18467


I haven't heard the M3 but have the CKIII versions and did my own board  Good stuff ABM
This headphone amp projects sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## daeg

I just spent half a billion dollars on the Walrus ACS1 as a headphone amp to not wake the kids up at night.

One thing I have to say, is that the adjustable Room Reverb really helps dial in convincing tones. On both the Walrus and Strymon, it's subtle as far as reverbs go, but makes a big difference.


----------



## CarvinDC125

Here's what myself and a couple other gents are working on. 
Going to have an SMD version too.


----------



## finebyfine

Stickman393 said:


> Granted, not everyone's gonna have $200-300 headphones to enjoy it with, but my vote goes toward "overbuild that shit".



Just throwing in my quick agreement on this.

One thing I could see becoming a concern for an overbuilt one is like, at what build price does a commercial option start making more sense? Again, I am in the overbuilt camp. 

We all get different value out of this hobby, but for me a $15-$20 rat build feels worlds cheaper than a $70 new in box production pedal, but a $80 headphone amp build starts feeling not much cheaper than a $250+ yamaha or katana even if it’s a blast to build and sounds better.

Cheaper isn’t always the goal though and I think anyone who’s built more than one pedal after building their first “to save money” can attest to that.


----------



## Danbieranowski

I haven't had a chance to look through the replies on this, but it would be cool to be able to use the Daisy Seed to do a serious digital amp sim with IR capabilities. 

I know St. Rock makes this pre-populated IR loader PCB: https://www.st-rock.com/ampir/ but I've reached out and received no response about acquiring one.


----------



## ADAOCE

@PedalPCB would this project be able to accept stereo input so any stereo effects can be taken advantage of with the headphone amp.


----------



## ADAOCE

jjjimi84 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/rQfOUAV
> 
> 
> Here is the earliest incarnation of my desk unit.
> 
> The signal chain goes fuzz to fx loop 1 to oc-2 to fx loop 2 to amp sim 1 to amp sim 2 to cab sim to fx loop 3 to reverb.
> 
> From the reverb it goes to a switch that selects whether it goes to the headphone section or to the direct out. Direct out is for recording into an interface.
> 
> The headphone section has a headphone amp and an auxiliary in.
> 
> I use it to practice and write and record and  for travels. Sounds killer and works well through the jambox


A few questions if you don’t mind 

1. Are you running all these off the same power tap?
2. What headphone amp and mixer circuit are you using? Is it mono or stereo?
3. Is that a Hammond 1456 enclosure?
4. Do you have updates build pictures? Looks great 👍🏼


----------



## jjjimi84

ADAOCE said:


> A few questions if you don’t mind
> 
> 1. Are you running all these off the same power tap?
> 2. What headphone amp and mixer circuit are you using? Is it mono or stereo?
> 3. Is that a Hammond 1456 enclosure?
> 4. Do you have updates build pictures? Looks great 👍🏼


I am always available to answer questions, whether or not I answer them correctly is another thing.

1. Yes, the whole idea behind this is everything powered off of a one spot. To answer then next question you may have, no I have no issues with hum.
2. It is a mono headphone amp and mixer that @Chuck D. Bones came up with when I asked for some help. It works really well for what I use it for.
3. I believe that is the enclosure, I ordered it from my usual enclosure place, Hawk Electronics. I will dig into this some more and get you the exact model number.
4. I do not have any pictures taken but can tell you this took a back seat until last Monday. It is almost completely done, I have one last little character to paint and then I will film the video for it. It is the hardest I have ever worked on any DIY project and is turning out really cool.


----------



## ADAOCE

jjjimi84 said:


> I am always available to answer questions, whether or not I answer them correctly is another thing.
> 
> 1. Yes, the whole idea behind this is everything powered off of a one spot. To answer then next question you may have, no I have no issues with hum.
> 2. It is a mono headphone amp and mixer that @Chuck D. Bones came up with when I asked for some help. It works really well for what I use it for.
> 3. I believe that is the enclosure, I ordered it from my usual enclosure place, Hawk Electronics. I will dig into this some more and get you the exact model number.
> 4. I do not have any pictures taken but can tell you this took a back seat until last Monday. It is almost completely done, I have one last little character to paint and then I will film the video for it. It is the hardest I have ever worked on any DIY project and is turning out really cool.


Thank you for the reply! 

1. Glad to hear you have no issues with hum. I’m almost certain my project should be fine considering this.
2. @Chuck D. Bones id love some more info on this. I’m ready to build another GGG mixer and headphone amp setup again but I’m looking for other ideas too.
3. Hawk is where I’m looking to get mine and it looks just like it. Thanks.
4. Can’t wait to see this thing and watch the video! I’m gearing up for my first pedalboard build and combo box like this right now and the amount of prep I’m doing is way more than ever before.


----------



## ianjcunningham

Can we PLEASE get something with stereo inputs? Stereo pedals in headphones are an amazing experience.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

ianjcunningham said:


> Can we PLEASE get something with stereo inputs? Stereo pedals in headphones are an amazing experience.


+1


----------



## PedalPCB

ianjcunningham said:


> Can we PLEASE get something with stereo inputs? Stereo pedals in headphones are an amazing experience.



Yes.


----------



## Feral Feline

How about a 36-speaker, hex-amped full surround-multi-level sound, with switchable Dolby/THX?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> How about a 36-speaker, hex-amped full surround-multi-level sound, with switchable Dolby/THX?


I feel attacked. Haven’t I ever told you about my pseudo-5.1 rig plans 😂


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> How about a 36-speaker, hex-amped full surround-multi-level sound, with switchable Dolby/THX?


I had that setup in a '73 Gremlin.


----------



## Feral Feline

When you've got a Hex-amp 36-speaker setup in a Gremlin, it's ALL ABOUT the attack! 😹

No attack in my earlier post, just my usual obtuse sense of humour rising to the surface... Like pond-scum.


----------



## JTEX

Feral Feline said:


> How about a 36-speaker, hex-amped full surround-multi-level sound, with switchable Dolby/THX?


As you wish. This is a 39-channel, 39- amp setup (8 bottom + 12 middle + 12 upper + 3 ceiling + 4 subs), but close enough


----------



## fig

JTEX said:


> As you wish. This is a 39-channel, 39- amp setup (8 bottom + 12 middle + 12 upper + 3 ceiling + 4 subs), but close enough


You must have gotten the tardis package on that Gremlin. Nice!


----------



## JTEX

JTEX said:


> As you wish. This is a 39-channel, 39- amp setup (8 bottom + 12 middle + 12 upper + 3 ceiling + 4 subs), but close enough


A bit hard to see, but the wired master volume control box on the desk reads 4 20 .

Anyhoo, here's proof:


----------



## Feral Feline

I just re-found a PCB layout for a Nobels headphone amp, in my notes. It's got some good reviews, so I was wondering what the PPCB Headphone Amp is based on and how it may compare to the Nobels. I've got the PPCB, but am tempted to build the Nobels layout, too.

Yet I'm swamped with projects and the last thing I need is another distraction when I haven't even started building my PPCB board.


----------



## Robert

The PedalPCB headphone amp isn't based on any particular product.

The power amp portion is similar to the Rockman X100 headphone amp, the stereo spread function is borrowed from the DSM Simplifier, but neither are necessarily exact copies of either.

I don't see a schematic for the Nobels but I could trace that layout and work up a PCB for it.


----------



## JTEX

Speaking of headphone amps. I've beeen working on a sort-of "modular Rockman" that can serve as the brain for whatever embodiment you want to make : a pedal, belt pack, onboard FX, etc. Each effect / section is independently usable, kind of like having a mini pedalboard on one tiny PCB. In other words, the circuit sections are not hard wired into each other, leaving it up to the user to decide which controls they want exposed, what kind of switching scheme to use, and so on. The format would be a bit like a Daisy Seed, but all analog (except for the delay part), and a little bigger (not much). You could even plug it into a breadboard to tinker with it (but I want to use female headers rather than male pins, so you'd need a simple adapter). 

This is where PedalPCB could help. These days I only feel like building stuff that I would personally use -- and I don't use pedals anymore, so I would leave this part to others, if anybody wants to pick it up. Do you think there would be interest for such a thing? 

Please have a look, I would appreciate your comments. In particular, take a look at the "pins" that I am exposing. Too many? Not enough? Did I miss something that would be useful to have? (for example, the chorus LFO frequency. Should I bother to make it tweakable?)

Thank you.


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> The PedalPCB headphone amp isn't based on any particular product.
> 
> The power amp portion is similar to the Rockman X100 headphone amp, the stereo spread function is borrowed from the DSM Simplifier, but neither are necessarily exact copies of either.
> 
> I don't see a schematic for the Nobels but I could trace that layout and work up a PCB for it.



No need to work up a PCB for the Nobels, at least not for me, I've lost interest in it after reading the PPCB Kustom-Shop's Headphone-amp ingredients.  😻 


I'd rather you focused on, say ... a DS-1w, ...or a ring modulator, ... maybe some bass preamps — yeah a bass preamp, that'd be like a Passin' Wind in my sails, set course for some new horizons. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



@JTEX — HOT DANG! I gotta take a few moments... days... to wrap my grey matter around all that. Off the top of my head though, chorus that's able to approach FLANGER territory would be... amazerballs.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> I'd rather you focused on, say ... a DS-1w, ...or a ring modulator, ... maybe some bass preamps — yeah a bass preamp, that'd be like a Passin' Wind in my sails, set course for some new horizons.








						DOD Gonkulator
					

Classic, super janky ring mod (here are shots from the original schematic. I could email it as a pdf though)




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				









						EHX Frequency Analyzer
					

Q: Are we not men? A: We are effects pedal fanatics!  Anyway, the Frequency Analyzer is a really unique vintage ring mod which was favored by Devo’s Mark Mothersbaugh, and I’ve got an uncontrollable urge to build one.   Take a listen for yourself if you fancy (couldn’t find demo that shows off...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				









						Tech21 MP40
					

Geddy Lee. That says it all.  they didn't make many of these, but I think we all deserve to sound like Dirk. Maybe through the power of DIY, we can, whenever we slappa-de-bass!  https://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/mp40le/




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				









						Broughton SV-Pre
					

More bass love, please!  From the demos I’ve seen, this seems like the best sounding SVT-flavored AIAB style pedal for bass.  The catalinbread frankly doesn’t get close to the ampeg sound for bass, even if it’s pretty good on guitar, but this pedal on the other hand… Just check it out.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




😉😉😉😉😉😉😉


----------

